# Error message



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I get this error a lot when on this forum but no others. 


> A Runtime Error has occurred. Do you wish to Debug?
> Line:55
> Error: Object required.


Can anyone help? I must be able to turn something off somewhere to stop it!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

tools->internet options-> advanced tab, then check 'disable script debugging'

normally checked by default, any reason you turned it off? (or did u install some development software?)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Woo hoo!! 

Many thanks. I've no idea why it was off. :?


----------

